# Gas change camping plans



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Northbay said:


> I was wondering if the current and future price of gasoline and deisel will alter camping plans already made by members. Or will you just tough it out and pay the pump for vacation.


That's a very good question and I think gas prices have totally affected the vein of I-75 from North to South to a large extent. I know many who have had to adjust their lifestyle greatly in the past year.

Please keep in mind in this thread that people are experiencing different degrees of hardship in MI. It might mean that they are altering their long distance camping trip, are camping local, or are foregoing it all together. However, it does not mean that quality time at the local park or pitching the tent in the back yard cannot be just as fun if it's crunch time.

Like someone mentioned, life is short and enjoy your family. Time around the campfire is quality time anywhere.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I will be going just as much, if not more. I just bought a new 30' travel trailer and am excited to try it out with the family.

But......obviously that money gets pulled from somewhere.....the main difference will be that I don't drive back and forth to work as much! But, living up here, we have lot's of options for within 60/70 miles of the house. And that makes it a little easier.

The way I look at - either we stay home and spend it in another way........or we hit the road.........

Can't wait!


----------



## Diesel-Guy (Mar 5, 2006)

AS of today diesel fuel in my area is $4.20 yes this really sucks.but you know I have young kids that really enjoy camping and we always come home with great memories. that alone is worth spending the money for.we already have three trips planned,may make a couple more close to home trips.Its nice seeing my kids enjoy themselves while camping.


----------



## WhitetailCountryboy (Oct 25, 2005)

its not the gas thats the problem or the campsite fees.... its the liquid beverage cost that rockets by the end of the week


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I will do more at my house in Harrison, not as much around the state travel.

Plenty of work to do there so I should be ok


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Remember guys, it doesn't cost anything but a little time to e mail your state reps and gongress people! Let them know how disgusted you are about the gas prices, road conditions, etc. Let them also know you expect them to do something, anything. After all.... they do work for us! Don't think for one minute that your opinion doesn't matter!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Of the 7 planned UP trips this year, 3 of them will be done on the motorcycle. Which means more rustic and bare bones vacations along with no big water fishing only small rivers and streams. You know the more I think about it the more I like it. :lol: I wonder if the Harley can survive another off road trip to Craig Lake state park.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

we happen to have some beautiful b&b, and vineyards right here in michigan.


Frantz said:


> It, and the future of my job, have changed my spring break plans. Looks like the B&B and vineyanrds in North Carolina are out.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

so if you save $2 per week all year you wouldn't have any further out of pocket expense. personaly i have built a beautiful little teardrop camper last year. spent about $500 since i already had the trailer. weighs under 800 pounds and tows behind my little ranger with out being noticed fuel wise. its pretty fancy camping i think, nice double bunk, full kitchen. plenty of storage. a real step up from the tent we always used. we will be probably be tripling our camping trips this year. 
cost? sure gas is expensive. but over the years you will see that that amount spent is a small investment compaired to the returns from time spent with those you love,


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

while your at it how about the cost of vehicles? bring them down ten thousand and we could buy all kinds of gas.


Big Reds said:


> Remember guys, it doesn't cost anything but a little time to e mail your state reps and gongress people! Let them know how disgusted you are about the gas prices, road conditions, etc. Let them also know you expect them to do something, anything. After all.... they do work for us! Don't think for one minute that your opinion doesn't matter!


----------



## SeanFly (Sep 23, 2002)

I've cut back on my fishing day trips that I take alone, but when it comes to camping with the family those trips are are nonnegotiable and nothing will stop me. I'm now just looking at camping closer to home. A cold beer while sitting around a campfire is just as good closer to home as it is 5 hours away maybe even better as I will have more time to relax.. My longest booked trip this summer is about a 3.5 hr drive so the gas prices will hurt but not enough to stop me...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Was going to sell the trailer but have decided not to for now. Leaving it parked in the Canadian Lakes campground near Stanwood. From Niles, it's about 2 hours 45 minutes an takes a tank of gas to get there and get back home. It's also used for deer camp and that means towing a utility trailer and ATV so that means a bunch more gas but it's not bad in the summer. Have a paddle boat and small aluminum boat with electric motor that allows me to access the excellent fishing in the area and if I sell my regular fishing boat I'll probably invest in a fishing kayak. Hard to put a price on the relaxation and fun of just getting away for a weekend. Hope to use it 3 weekends a month at least. I'll have to cut back on other things to make it a reality but I guess everything is a compromise unless one is wealthy enough to not have budget issues.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Camping much less and closer to home then we used too , gas price is not the only factor but a big one just a few years ago we would make 10 to 12 different camping trips a year including a week in July and 2 weeks in August , this year have only 3 trips planned so far . I'm hoping to sneak 1 or 2 more in but doesn't look promising .

Larry


----------

